# Opinion on Jet JWL-1236



## dwarmbrodt (Jun 26, 2013)

Going tomorrow to look at a used Jet 1236 in almost new shape. I love my Jet midi, so I assume the same with this full size model? Also, help on pricing. Asking price is $500, no accessories.
Thanks in advance for any guidance
Doug
.


----------



## DaveM (Jul 16, 2013)

I have had a 1236 for well over a decade.  They are great lathes for some things and some people.  I really like mine for most general smaller turning.  They are not quite big enough for chair making, big bowls and platters and stair rails, so they still end up being a small project lathe, but they are a lot larger than the other Midi and Mini lathes.  For some people this is a disadvantage, but I like the extra weight and stability offered by the bigger lathe.  

If you buy it, grab a couple of spare belts for it.  They last a long time when properly installed and adjusted, but mine finally expired on a weekend evening when I was rushing to finish an order of calls.  

The lever locks on the Banjo and Tailstock are a bit frustrating at times, but I have seen worse on other lathes.  The speed selections are pretty decent, although a higher speed for lace bobbins would be nice.  

The best part about the 1236 compared to smaller lathes is the weight and smoothness.  I can turn pendants on an offset jig without wobble, I can drill out an acrylic blank smoothly.  I never feel like I am pushing the limits of the lathe with the stuff I am turning on it.  

Good Luck, and of you decide to get it, you will turn some great stuff on it.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 17, 2013)

JMHO, $500 too much money for that lathe. Couple years back fellow had an opportunity to buy brand new one for only  $400 to $450 during a close out sale.   

HF, clone less than $300 new.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 17, 2013)

Harbor Freight makes almost the exact same lathe for under 200 if you time it right and have a coupon....HF 34706


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 17, 2013)

I've not owned one, but I've heard people say over and over that the 'reeves' variable speed drives are prone to have problems / need periodic rebuilding.  

That's not to say anything about the quality, just thought I'd throw the thought out.


----------



## jsolie (Jul 17, 2013)

I've got one of those lathes out in my garag, er, shop!  I've had it since the late 1990's.  So far, the only problem I have is that the headstock and tailstock do not quite line up, which is frustrating for pen turning (but doesn't affect bowl turning much--more on that later).  The best mod that I've done to it was to put a sheet of 3/4" ply in the base and loaded it up with bags of playground sand.  I think the lathe is maybe 4-500 pounds, and there is very little wobble.

I've seen the HF lathe, and while they may look similar, there are some differences.  The Jet has some spindle indexing pins, not so on the HF lathe.  On my Jet, the handle on the back of the tailstock isn't cheap plastic.  It's still plastic, but it has a heft to not and doesn't feel like a whiffle bat.  The toolrest extension on the Jet is beefier than on the HF lathe (but it might be different now since my lathe isn't a recent one anymore).  The HF one seems like it has more speed settings, but I don't remember it's lowest setting.  The Jet's lowest speed is 550rpm, which is kind of fast for a big out of round blank.

$500 seems a bit high for a used model of this lathe.  Is the one you're looking at white or the old-school greenish-bluish (mine is the this color)?  Accessories that come with the lathe should include tool rest, tool rest extension, banjo, tailstock, spur drive, live center, face plate, knockout bar, and two spindle pins (one threaded, one not).  There's probably something else, but nothing else is coming to me.

If you get a chance to examine the lathe, take along a drive center (or something with a #2 MT and a point) and an 60degree live center.  Put one in the headstock and one in the tailstock, then see how close the points are to each other.  On my lathe, the closest I can get them is between 1/16" and 1/32".

Hope this helps!  If you would like me to check something specific out on my lathe, feel free to ask.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 17, 2013)

I have one of these, that I bought used, and it has served me well for about 3 years now.  I upgraded from a (non VS) 1014.

I have not noticed any misalignment issues, but, since the headstock swivels, I can imagine that could make it harder to keep aligned.

For smaller items, such as pens, it can be a little difficult to get in close enough.  I ususally use the tool rest extension and reverse the banjo.

  -Barry


----------



## Wildman (Jul 18, 2013)

A Jet 1236
JET 708352 JWL-1236 Woodworking Lathe, 12-Inch Swing 3/4 HP 115-Volt 1-Phase - Amazon.com

HF 34706
Wood Lathe w/ Reversible Head - 12'' x 33-3/8''

Both of these lathes make good light to medium duty starter lathes. While Jet stopped, supplying their lathe to vendors for a couple of years now is back.  On the other hand, HF has been selling their version of this lathe longer than Jet.  Grizzly, Laguna, and others have or had their version of this lathe too!

Have seen used Jet 1442 lathes selling in $350-$450 range. 

Asian headstock reeves drive wood lathes a real pain to fix regardless of brand when they break.   The real skinny on these lathes is mixed, find if work as designed, hell if they do not.  

Question wisdom of buying a used Jet 1236 for more than half the price of a new lathe.   Average price for used Jet 1236 has been in $250 - $300 range.   So think $500 asking price too much.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 20, 2013)

The riddle of Jet is interesting when you look at signature cheap low quality paint on the surfaces, not durable lasting powder coat; non-standard and proprietary belts; among other things.  Thus forcing the consumers to continue to buy directly from jet and major lack of freedom as to where to shop.  Not to go without mention of ability to buy local shops that would stock common items that could easily be used and save time and labor.


----------

